# Best email app



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Excuse me if this has been asked before - but which email app do you recommend for the Fire?   I'm currently using LiveMail on my laptop with an msn email account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this one: 

Enhanced Email for $4.99 -- I got it while it was a free 'app of the day'. It's decent. . . .but I'm not a 'power' email user on my Fire so it's mostly for convenience.

I wouldn't be surprised if they offer it as the free app of the day again sometime after Christmas.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Ann.. I suspect I won't be using it a lot either since I cannot use the WIFI at work for personal use and when I'm home I normally use my laptop.  But somedays I may want to just use the Fire..


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they offer it as the free app of the day again sometime after Christmas.


I would be shocked if they ever had a repeat free app. I would think too many people would be upset about it, even and especially if it were a great one, because so many people would already have it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I would be shocked if they ever had a repeat free app. I would think too many people would be upset about it, even and especially if it were a great one, because so many people would already have it.


I don't follow your logic: why would I be upset if the free app of the day was something I already got free?

But, yeah, it is entirely possible that once it's been free once it'll never be free again. . . . .who knows?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sometimes they offer Kindle books for free that they previously offered free so I don`t see why they couldn't do the same with apps.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I would be shocked if they ever had a repeat free app. I would think too many people would be upset about it, even and especially if it were a great one, because so many people would already have it.


I missed out on this freebie, but I bought it for $10.00 anyway because it has larger fonts to read my email. If I had not bought it, l would not have been able to read my email on the Fire. To me, immediate utility has value. YMMV

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Sometimes they offer Kindle books for free that they previously offered free so I don`t see why they couldn't do the same with apps.


It's certainly possible that an app could be made free by the developers after it was free app of the day, but if it became free again it probably wouldn't be free app of the day again. Most of those books going free are more the product of the author or publishers actions than any kind of decision made by Amazon.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't follow your logic: why would I be upset if the free app of the day was something I already got free?
> 
> But, yeah, it is entirely possible that once it's been free once it'll never be free again. . . . .who knows?


I suppose a person rife with a sense of entitlement would feel that he or she was shortchanged a free app by being presented one they'd seen before.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been getting the free app of the day for many months now, since I already had an Android phone before the Fire.  They have definitely repeated some of the free apps from the past.  Not a big deal, and nice to know in case you miss one.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using [email protected]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I suppose a person rife with a sense of entitlement would feel that he or she was shortchanged a free app by being presented one they'd seen before.


We've never had anyone like that here on KindleBoards... 

At least, not for long, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

I put the Enhanced Email app on my Fire right after I got it, but then later realized I like the email app that was already on the Fire better, so I switched back to that one.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

There is also a hotmail app. Don't know if it works with MSN accounts, but it would be worth checking out.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I suppose a person rife with a sense of entitlement would feel that he or she was shortchanged a free app by being presented one they'd seen before.


I thoroughly expect (and hope) to see repeats of Apps of the Day - because I've missed some I'd have liked to have had. Then again, I'm not one of those rife-with-a-sense-of-entitlement folk.

And I kinda like [email protected], because I can make the font bigger. And because it was free when I got it. And because I'm, like, totally entitled to free stuff.


----------

